# Voip Service From This Company Beware!



## tamilynn63 (Jul 22, 2004)

*WWW.MYPHONECOMPANY.COM*​ *APPEARS TO HAVE DISAPPEARED AT 5PM​* ON MY CLOCK LEAVING ME WITH NO PHONE AND IN THE MIDDLE OF TALKING TO A CUSTOMER. JUST SWELL. 
THEY ARE PART OF *WWW.SIPMEDIA.COM*. DO SOME RESEARCH AND YOU WILL FIND MORE NAMES AND LINKS. ALSO NOTICED TODAY THAT THEY WERE BLACK LISTED AS OF TODAY, ALL SITES. ALL TO DO WITH SPAM VIOLATIONS. HAVE NO IDEA IF THAT HAS ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE SERVICE BUT WHO'S TO SAY?

CANNOT USE THE PHONE, NO TECH SUPPORT, NO WEB SITE ACCESS TO * TALKN.COM, SIPMEDIA.COM OR MYPHONECOMPANY.COM* THE LEAST THEY COULD HAVE DONE WAS PROVIDE A MESSAGE ON THEIR SUPPORT PHONE

DO NOT EVEN CONSIDER THIS COMPANY FOR VOIP SERVICE. EVEN WHEN MY PHONE WAS WORKING THEY ARE NOT THERE WHEN YOU NEED THEM BUT NOW? RIGHT AFTER I JUST PAID FOR ANOTHER MONTH. DOESN'T THAT JUST FIGURE?


----------



## tamilynn63 (Jul 22, 2004)

After the long weekend was over and actually sending the owner a message to his personal email that I found on a whois site and leaving a message at his home number which was absurdly listed, they fixed the problem. I did suggest that they have a message changed when this occurs and to have more support available after their basic 9-5 m-f type working hours. I said there were too many fly-by-night e-com business and the situation last week at 5pm with their whole system going down and disappearing from the Internet was not doing anything to boost peoples confidence. No reply to this of course. So even with their system back up I am not giving their service much of a rating. There has to be one that is available for consumer questions. This is new technology and many people are going to need questions answered and timely.


----------

